

Late to the NoSQL Party with FoundationDB - gk1
https://medium.com/@doug316/late-to-the-nosql-party-with-foundationdb-a871bc546261

======
bsg75
Ugh...

> Having to translate a read or write operation into a specialized, picky,
> verbose, and often confusing language

Another "SQL is hard" post. Its better to use general purpose or non-data
oriented languages to work with data?

> only to have it most certainly be translated once again by the database
> server to do the work, seemed inefficient to say the least.

The author talks about programming in Ruby. An interpreted language. Of course
all code is translated (interpreters, compilers, JIT).

